# form for sick pay?



## messyleo (22 Jul 2007)

I work in the civil service and am sick at the moment, i'm off to the dr tomorrow but i have forgotten the name of the social welfare form you need to get signed/filled in when you are out for 3 consecutive days. It's an MC1 or something I think?? is that sufficient or do I need a medical cert as well? thanks


----------



## Joe1234 (22 Jul 2007)

Does the doctor not give you the form?  You probably need medical certs, afaik, the form is only to claim the sick pay.


----------



## messyleo (22 Jul 2007)

yes, i just wanted to make sure i ask for the right form when i'm there!


----------



## kiwifruit (22 Jul 2007)

The doctor should ask if you need the social welfare claim form as well as the medical cert if not ask for them.  You will need both the claim form so you get paid and the medical cert to prove you were off sick.


----------



## porterbray (23 Jul 2007)

Yes, it is an MC1 form. And generally in the civil service you only need that form, and not a medical cert also


----------

